# Freeze all after oestradiol shot up to 27000, any ohss advice?



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi I've posted this on the ivf board but I figured someone on here may have experience. I am due for ec tomorrow but have been told it will be a freeze all as my e2 shot to 27000 and I have 45 follicles. This is my first cycle and I'm gutted.
My clinic say I have Ohss but at the moment I feel absolutely fine. They haven't said any more than that but from looking online I get the impression that the Ohss may hit after ec and for most people that's at much lower e2 levels so now I'm scared. Can anyone tell me what to expect and how to treat it or prevent it?
Thanks everyone
Fidub


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there sorry to here that you have ohss and can not continue with your treatment at the moment. Has your clinic not given you any advise? I think the main advise is to drink loads I believe it's 3let worth.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Ask your clinic for Cabergoline pills (Dostinex). These prevent OHSS. I took them and felt fine.


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning Fidub,
I was in almost exactly the same situation as you. Have you taken your trigger? Leading up to EC my E2 was 37,000 (the highest the consultant had ever seen) and he wouldn't do EC unless it came down to below 14,000. At this point though, like you, I felt fine. I coasted for a bit and then when E2 was 15,000 I was allowed to do my trigger. I went to EC and then the OHSS hit. I was taking cabergoline but sadly, it didn't work for me and I still ended up with a freeze all. I ended up with severe OHSS and was hospitalised for a week with all the horrid symptoms it comes with.  

Coweyes gave good advice. My consultant upped me to 4l of fluid daily and said eat loads of protein (at every meal ... not easy to do) and salty foods like a bag of ready salter crisps per day and one or two bananas each day for the potassium. Your body will lose lots of fluid during EC and in this fluid is the 'electrolytes' (I think thats what he said) and this is made up of things like salt and potassium so they need topping up beforehand. Also the protein is really important. I ended up with severely low protein levels and had to have it all replaced by a drip over the course of a few days in the form of something called 'albumin'. 

I know you will feel really REALLY gutted about the idea of the freeze all. I did too and like you, it was my first IVF. Not at all the way you envisage it all ending is it? All that big build up to end up with all your embryos in a freezer. Luckily, I have 13 little embies waiting for me. My EC was 9th March and I am still waiting for my FET - although CD1 is any day now so I am nearly there.

Please follow all the advice, get on to your consultant for some cabergoline and I really hope for you that your health isn't put at risk. As much as you don't feel like this right now (I honestly do remember feeling just the same), you really are at risk if your consultant is planning a freeze-all for you and you just have to take it easy, don't work and follow all the advice. Keep on drinking. I drank milk for the protein and the liquid all in one hit! 

Take care and let me know how you get on. You can PM if you would like any other questions answered ... or just some support from someone who has been through the same thing.

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone. All my clinic said was lots of water and look out for brown urine. So they haven't warned me of how bad it can get at all, I learned that on here. I hadn't heard of cabergoline, thank you.

Donjee - it is so useful to hear detail from soneone who has been through it. I guess I'm partly still hoping there will be a last minute miracle but I know that won't happen as it wouldn't be safe. I'm thankful for a freeze all over an abandoned cycle. How are you feeling about your fet. It must be so weird when you've already done the psyching yourself up bit before. 

I have taken all of the advice on board. I have got salted crisps, bananas, coconut water for electrolytes and I actually live on a hight protein diet so I'm ok there. 

Thank you so much for your help, I may well have more questions donjee.

After making myself go to work when all I wanted to do was wallow I've picked myself up a bit so I'm no longer a jibbering wreck!

Xxx


----------

